# Navarre Beach Hog 4/1/15



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I hit the beach around 5:30 with only a few pieces of shrimp, and two rods. Didn't plan on being out long, so I left the sand flea rake in my vehicle. Got two pompano rigs in the water, and had a strike within a couple of minutes. It was on, then the pulling stopped. Jumped right off my hook. Pulled that rig in, and noticed the hooks were pretty worn, and the barbs were basically nonexistent. Right after I change the tackle and cast out, the Penn surf rod gets a strong hit, then goes right over. Fish on!! After a while of fighting, I saw it surface a few times in the surf, and it is big! It made a couple more sprints back out when I pulled it in the shallow water, then this monster is on the beach. A guy sitting down the beach came down, and pulled him out of the surf to help me out. I started working on the hook when I realized my rig was out, and it had another broken rig still in it's mouth. My personal best black drum, and definitely one to remember. Didn't hang around much longer since I used the little bait I brought with me. No pompano this evening, but I did pull a nice 18" on Monday, and it made a fine dinner. The fish are back. Tight lines!

















View attachment 478330


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a beast, to be sure. A face only a mother could love.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice drum and fine pomp too !


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> That's a beast, to be sure. A face only a mother could love.


 Ha! It looks like an old soul. I loved every minute of trying to land this one.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice drum and fine pomp too !


 Thank you. Good to feel the pompano pulling the lines again!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good times...


.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Pilar, you released the drum right?


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Traxxx said:


> Pilar, you released the drum right?


Absolutely. I Couldn't think of anything else I would want to do with that fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Biggun.....way to get it!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Dang nice Black Drum, always fun to catch!! Nice Pomp Too Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice big black drum and pomp.


----------



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

It it just me, or does the pomp look pissed off!


----------

